# Gariz Half Case for eos-m



## eko (Jul 14, 2013)

I received my Gariz half case for the eos-m and thought I would share my thoughts on it. I was originally going to buy the Canon half case but it is hard to find in the US and I wanted it faster. You can view the whole set of pictures in my flickr set here 

The packaging was nice, better than I would expect for a case which is always a good sign of quality. I opted for the brown leather they also have a black leather with red stitching that would have looked nice as well. 

The build of the case is very good it is made of leather, with a felt like lining and then an almost quarter inch metal plate on the bottom. The metal on the bottom makes it slightly taller which I found makes it a little easier to hold without adding to much to the size of the camera. It also allows them to add a tripod mount in the case so that you dont have to remove the case before putting it on a tripod. Wish they could have put a cutout in the bottom so that you didn't have to remove the case to get to the battery and the memory card. On the plus side it is very easy to remove the case from the camera but it still does add time to the switching of batteries/memory cards.

Overall I am very happy with it, it looks nice, feels nice and makes it slightly easier to hold.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks very nice!


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 14, 2013)

It does look like a nice product indeed. I've been looking at a bunch of similar options. The question I have about a "half case" is what is the point? They still use the camera's lugs for a strap and they only cover the bottom of the camera while the front and the lcd are exposed. I keep looking for a bottom like this with a removable top that pretty much covers the whole camera. We used to have these in the old film days and did need to remove them to rewind/change the film. I've seen some on line but they seem to either add too much bulk to the camera or are incredible expensive. 

Anyone tried any of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Camera-case-bag-for-Canon-EOS-M-With-22mm-lens-ONLY-/181112585472?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item2a2b26bd00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Case-Bag-For-Canon-EOS-M-Camera-With-22mm-Lens-Dark-Brown-/171070033057?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item27d4918ca1


----------



## archiea (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the extensive photos of the case. What I like about the canon Case is that the front has a larger handle for your index finger. What i like about the Gariz case is that it has a redundant tripod socket. 

I would say the argument for a half case is for a thinker handle on the camera and some protection on the bottom of the camera. Half cases have been around forever for that reason.


----------

